# Current turn around times for EE after submitting EE application



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Is there a thread (I couldn't find a latest one) where the current turn around times for recent applicants is being tracked? I know the standard response/expectation that CIC sets is within 6 months.

I submitted my application this morning. My consultant said that since last few months they are noticing that it is not taking more than 2-3 months for single applicants to know if the application is accepted or rejected. Is that true?

This information helps me in deciding about shifting to a different company here. It wouldn't be wise for me to make a move now if my application is processed in next 3-4 months.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

*w*



aspirant101 said:


> Is there a thread (I couldn't find a latest one) where the current turn around times for recent applicants is being tracked? I know the standard response/expectation that CIC sets is within 6 months.
> 
> I submitted my application this morning. My consultant said that since last few months they are noticing that it is not taking more than 2-3 months for single applicants to know if the application is accepted or rejected. Is that true?
> 
> This information helps me in deciding about shifting to a different company here. It wouldn't be wise for me to make a move now if my application is processed in next 3-4 months.


You should/will know probably within 3-6 months if your application is acceptable what was your crs Score?


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

auld yin said:


> you should/will know probably within 3-6 months if your application is acceptable what was your crs score?


435.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Have you received an Invitation To Apply (ITA)?

You need to be in receipt of an ITA in order to process to the actual application to come to Canada. In order to receive an ITA your CRS score must be high enough to have been included in a CRS draw. 

if you have completed the ITA paperwork and have submitted it for consideration, the Government of Canada says that it aims to render a decision on applications within 6 months of receipt (provided that all necessary documents have been received).

As each application is unique, no set-in-stone timeline can be given... unforseen delays that are beyond the control of the GoC can occur and there is no way to predict if/when these might happen, this the blanket 'within 6 month' specifications.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

Yes, I received the ITA and submitted the application. I understand every case is unique and timeline might vary. However, I was hoping there is some thread where people are actively sharing the duration in which their application was processed. Maybe we should start one.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I hope this helps someone who might be in the same boat as I was 3 months ago.

I received an email last week asking me to submit my passport. So, It took about 3 months for me to get that email.


----------



## Piyutel (Nov 15, 2013)

I received ITA on 31MAY17. Submitted application on 11JUL17. Still no further intimation from IRCC. I think I will have to wait for few more weeks.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

I submitted my application on the 26th of July, 2017 and I don't expect it to hear anything for a few months. Best case is January 2018.

Is the passport request for everyone or is it country specific?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

thegh0sts said:


> I submitted my application on the 26th of July, 2017 and I don't expect it to hear anything for a few months. Best case is January 2018.
> 
> Is the passport request for everyone or is it country specific?


For everyone.


----------



## thegh0sts (Nov 3, 2013)

Auld Yin said:


> For everyone.


Thanks for confirming. 

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Strawberries (May 8, 2009)

aspirant101 said:


> Is there a thread (I couldn't find a latest one) where the current turn around times for recent applicants is being tracked? I know the standard response/expectation that CIC sets is within 6 months.
> 
> I submitted my application this morning. My consultant said that since last few months they are noticing that it is not taking more than 2-3 months for single applicants to know if the application is accepted or rejected. Is that true?
> 
> This information helps me in deciding about shifting to a different company here. It wouldn't be wise for me to make a move now if my application is processed in next 3-4 months.


Out of curiosity, how long did it take you to receive an ITA?
My CRS score will be about the same as yours, am hoping to create an EE profile in the next few weeks once my IELTS results are back.


----------

